

Taking the labor out of baby books - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/taking_the_labor_out_of_baby_books

======
orlyb
This article describes how Baby's Firsts solved its storage and image
transformation challenges with a cloud-based image management solution.
[http://cloudinary.com/blog/taking_the_labor_out_of_baby_book...](http://cloudinary.com/blog/taking_the_labor_out_of_baby_books)

